# Signature?



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I would be very grateful if someone could make me one?

I will post up the picture I would like! Pretty please?

Laurence


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

If it's possible to use the picture I posted in this thread?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=144892&p=2380621#p2380621

Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You must already have the pic on your PC so
Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload the pic from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your "Sig box" in your "Profile".
Hoggy


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think that's worked...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Loz, Check your profile to see if you have BB code disabled, enable it if you have.
Hoggy.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

'It was not possible to determine the dimensions of the image'


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The maximum size for a signature image is 500px x 175px, so you'd need to crop and resize most pictures. I've taken your photo from the other thread and made this for you:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Loz, Copy this Pic, size should be correct.










Hoggy.


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm trying to add this photo to my signature strip using the IMG tag.

[album]8361[/album]

But when I hit submit I getting this error message:










The image is only 332x175 so is inside the maximum size allowed. Where might I be going wrong?

Richard


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The biggest I was able to go was 500x150, so try that, I think the error message might be misleading.


----------

